# GPU-Z installer can't find DirectDrawCreateEx in ddraw.dll (use ddrawex.dll instead?)



## Zetta Matrix (May 22, 2010)

Hi,
Been unable to install GPU-Z on this system ever since I initially installed it.

Windows 7 x64
DirectX 11

Installer throws error:
Window title: "GPU-Z.0.4.3.exe - Entry Point Not Found"

Window text: "The procedure entry point DirectDrawCreateEx could not be located in the dynamic link library DDRAW.dll."

My system has a ddrawex.dll, which I presume has this function, whereas ddraw.dll does not.  GPU-Z should try loading that DLL to find this function.

Thanks.


----------

